# Mr. Jeff English



## Big Pat (Dec 15, 2007)

I read on another thread a post by Mr. David Stewart that Mr. Jeff English had died. I too started with Mr. English and have been asking about him for years. If Mr. Stewart would reply with any info about Mr. English's death I would appreciate it. I know that at one time Mr. Laxson was interested in his whereabouts also. 

Thank you for your time, 

EKP RIP 
Big Pat


----------



## Bob White (Dec 17, 2007)

I also would want to hear anything about Jeff English. Jeff was an excellent fighter for many years and was a very close friend. I have also heard rumors but I have not talked to his family. Any information about Jeff English would be appreciated. Jeff English fought on the IKKA Team for Mr. Parker for many years. There are pictures of Mr. English on my web site www.bwkenpo.com [PICTURES]
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Kraiguar (Dec 24, 2007)

_786_

_I remember Jeff English as a true competitor and team player with the IKKA in the 1970's, a legendary and pioneering time. Peace and Blessings._


----------



## Dstew (Jan 1, 2008)

Greetings and Happy New Year to All !

Haven't been on this web site for a while. Just read BIG PAT's request for more info on Mr. Jeff English's passing. Sorry, but I can't help much there.
I've been told that he died in a car accident in Texas. His parents moved there I think and haven't heard from them. I was good friends with Jeff but his parents only met me a couple of times. That's all I know. I know Mr. Danny Laxson very well as he and Mr. William Steele owned the school in La Mesa where  Mr. English taught us all. I don't think they ever got any more info either.
  Did you start with Mr. English here in San Diego ? If so, did we study together ?

Respectfully,
David Stewart


----------



## Big Pat (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Stewart for your reply.

It is interesting to hear the rumors about Mr. English. I pray that he has not left this world but I remember how much he did enjoy driving his Porsche 914 (as did Mr. Laxson and Steele with their Corvettes). Mr. English always impressed me as a very talented Kenpoist and a patient instructor-he had to be with me at times LOL. 

Yes I did start with Mr. English at the La Mesa studio-I was a big, tall, blonde long haired kid of 14 at the time. I don't know if I ever met you as I took mostly all private lessons on weekday afternoons. I did enjoy the Friday night kumite classes so I might have met you there. I told Mr. Steele a long time ago that I am sure I was the first student to nail him square on the chin one night. I was privileged to see Mr. English promoted to Second degree by Mr. Hebler the same night I received my first belt. I aways thank Mr. Laxon and Steele for catching me after Mr. Hebler almost punted me into the dressing room. I later trained at the El Cajon school and while in college with Master Mike Conniry (Tang Soo Do). I see that you still carry the Kenpo flame brightly. When I am not fighting the Iron, I follow Mr. Sullivan's and Leroux's IKCA program. It works well for me. 

If you talk to or see Mr. Laxson or Mr. Steele please say hello to them for me, from an old student (well over 30 yrs ago). If they ever hold a seminar at Mr. Wilson's studio I just might dust off the old Gi (with original La Mesa Ed Parker Chinese Kenpo Studio patch) and show up.

Be safe and strong, 

EKP RIP 
Big Pat


----------

